# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  أنواع وأسماء الولائم عند العرب..

## أبو محمد البيضاني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
***
الدعوة للطعام تسمى في العادة عندنا وليمة ، والإنسان اجتماعي بطبعه
ومِنْ أُسس الاجتماع التجمع على الطعام ،، 

ومنه تنبثق صفات الجود والكرم وتتغنى الشعراء بالمدح والثناء .. 

ولاهتمام العرب بهذا الجانب ، أعطوه مسميات عديدة خصوا كل مسمى بعادة اعتادوها لتكثير المناسبات الاجتماعية عندهم ،، 

كما أن كل ما استحسنوه أضافوا إليه من أنواع المدح والثناء وأغدقوا عليه بألوان المسميات حتى لقد جاوزت أسماء بعض حيواناتهم الألف اسم ..

ولم يخل الاجتماع للطعام من خصائص وصفات ومسميات تخص كل مناسبة ،، 


وها أنا أحاول جمع بعض أنواع ومسميات الاجتماع على الطعام عند العرب .

*******************
*1-* *الوليمة :* 
تعريفها : هي طعام العرس خاصة .. أو كل طعام صنع لدعوة وغيرها كذا في القاموس 

قال النووي : وهي مشتقة من الولم وهو الجمع لأن الزوجين يجتمعان . نقله عن الأزهري . 

وحكى ابن عبد البر عن ثعلب وغيره من أهل اللغة - كما في المغني - أن اسم الوليمة لا يقع إلا على طعام العرس خاصة .. 
ثم نقل عن بعض الفقهاء أنها تطلق على كل طعام لسرور حادث ، ورده مقوٍ القول الأول قول اللغويين .

وجمع الشوكاني بين قول الفقهاء واللغويين بقوله : وممكن أن يقال الوليمة في اللغة وليمة العرس فقط ، وفي الشرع للولائم المشروعة أ.هـ

********************
*2-* *الشندخ أو طعام الإملاك :*
وهو طعام التزوج . ذكره في الفتح ، وهو قبل الدخول بالمتزوج بها . والوليمة طعام العرس بعد الدخول بها . 

*****************
*3-* *الوكيرة :* 
هي الدعوة للبناء ، أي بالعروس .. وهذا قول ابن قدامة والنووي .

وذكر الحافظ أنها للسكن المتجدد ، قال مأخوذ من الوكر وهو المأوى والمستقر أ.هـ

****************
*4-* *الإعذار أو العذيرة :*
وهي الوليمة التي تصنع للختان

**************** 
*5-* *العقيقة :* 
الذبح لأجل الولد .. يصنع سابع يوم الولادة ،، 
وهذه من المسائل الشرعية والتي تتعلق عليها جمع من الأحكام تنظر في مظانها ، كحكمها من الاستحباب والوجوب ، ووقتها المستحب ، وتحديد الكم ، وصفة تقسيم الذبيحة ، وتفصيل جهات الصرف .... 

**************
*6-* *الخُرس أو الخرص :* 
ويقال الخرسة والخرصة .. 
ذكر النووي وابن قدامة والمباركفوري أنها للولادة أو عندها..

بينما قال الحافظ ابن حجر وتبعه الشوكاني أنها تصنع لسلامة المرأة من الطلق – قالا - وقيل هو طعام الولادة .

*********************
*7-* *الحداق :*
قيل هو الطعام يُتخذ عند حداق الصبي . وقيل هو الطعام يصنع عند الختم أي ختم القرآن ، أو ختم قدر مقصود منه . 

وقيل يحتمل أن يطرد ذلك في حدقه – يعني الصبي – لكل صناعة . قاله الحافظ. 

******************
*8-* *النقيعة :* 
ويقال نقع . وهو الطعام لقدوم المسافر ، مأخوذ من النقع وهو الغبار . 

قال النووي : ثم قيل إن المسافر يصنع الطعام ، وقيل يصنعه غيره له أ.هـ

****************** 
*9-* *التحفة :* 
ذكر الحافظ بصيغة التمريض أن النقيعة هي الطعام الذي يصنعه المسافر ، وأما الطعام الذي يصنع للمسافر فيسمى التحفة . 

**********************
*10-* *تحفة الزائر :*
قال الشوكاني : قيل ومن جملة الولائم تحفة الزائر أ.هـ

ولم يعرفها وكأنها هي ما قبلها وهو الأقرب ،

أو أن تكون ما يصنع للضيف ، وهي ما تغنى به الأولون ، وسمة العروبة والأصالة التي اندثرت وكل ما شابهها من خيار العادات باكتساح المدنية والتحضر زعموا !! 

قال شاعرهم : 
الله يعلم أنني ما سرني ... شيء كطارقة الضيوف النزل
ما زلت بالترحيب حتى خلتني ... ضيفاً له والضيف رب المنزل

وفي الاستبشار بالضيف لأبي دلف :
ألا ربًُّ ضيفٍ طارقٍ قد بسطته..... وآنسته قبل الضيافة بالبِشْرِ
وجدتُ له فضلاً عليَّ بقصده ......إليَّ وبِراً زاد فيه على برِّي 

******************
*11-* *الوَضيمة :* 
طعام يصنع عند المصيبة . 
قلتُ لم يحددوا من الصانع آلمصاب ؟ أو للمصاب ،،

فالأخير هو الوضع الشرعي والأول هو المعمول به عرفاً !! 

ففي حديث عبد الله بن جعفر قال : لما جاء نعي جعفر قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : اصنعوا لآل جعفر طعاماً فقد أتاهم ما يشغلهم ) رواه أهل السنن وصححه الألباني 

********************
*12-* *المأدبة :* 
قال في المغني : اسم لكل دعوة لسبب كانت أو لغير سبب ،، والآداب صاحب المأدبة قال الشاعر : 
نحن في المشتاة ندعو الجفلى ...... لا يرى الآداب منا ينتقر 
الجفلى : أن يعم الناس في دعوته . 
النقرى : هو أن يخص قوماً دون قوم أ.هـ

وقال الحافظ في شرحه لهذا البيت : وصف قومه بالجود وأنهم إذا صنعوا مأدبة دعوا إليها عموماً لا خصوصاً ، وخص الشتاء لأنها مظنة قلة الشيء وكثرة احتياج من يدعى أ.هـ 

عن أبى هريرة أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال « شر الطعام طعام الوليمة يمنعها من يأتيها ويدعى إليها من يأباها ومن لم يجب الدعوة فقد عصى الله ورسوله ».رواه مسلم 
**********************
*13-* *الجفلى :*
هي المأدبة إن كانت لكل الناس عامة .

********************
*14-* *النقرى :*
هي المأدبة إن كانت لأناس مخصوصين . 

************************
*15-* *العتيرة :* 
شاة تذبح في أول رجب . قال الحافظ متعقباً من أدخلها ضمن الولائم بأنها في معنى الأضحية ، فلا معنى لذكرها مع الولائم . 
وقد جاء النهي عنها خصوصاً ،، وورد الأمر بها واختلفوا في حكمها ،، ولمن أراد الاستزادة فعليه بكتب الفروع . 

***********************
*والله الموفق ..*
أبو محمد أحمر العين ..

----------


## الطيبوني

الْأَطْعِمَة الْمُعْتَادَة الَّتِي تجْرِي مجْرى الشكران لها أَسمَاء مُتعَدِّدَة 

1 _ فالقرى طَعَام الضيفان 
2 _ والمأدبة طَعَام الدعْوَة 
3 _ والتحفة طَعَام الزائر 
4 _ والوليمة طَعَام الْعرس 
5 _ والخرس طَعَام الْولادَة 
6 _ والعقيقة الذّبْح عَنهُ يَوْم حلق رَأسه فِي السَّابِع 
7 _ والغديرة طَعَام الْخِتَان 
8 _ والوضيمة طَعَام المأتم 
9 _ والنقيعة طَعَام القادم من سَفَره 
10 _ والوكيرة طَعَام الْفَرَاغ من الْبناء

تحفة المودود لابن القيم

----------

